# Surf report not fishing



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

Access 4 surf side brown and ruff 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tloi26 (May 3, 2013)

Thanks for the pic. Any green/clear water beyond the breaker? Plan to go tomorrow. Hope for a better condition..


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

Green water looked to be 1/2 mile out . Fished SLP flats and had about 6" visibility in the bay , not looking good for the weekend guys , but throwing long rods is always a option . God luck guys


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

See The houston Kids post on the fishing report forum ,
On how we did . You never know unless you go !


----------



## Surf Rodder (Jun 28, 2013)

Yep; surf rods, access Road #5 tomorrow morning. Still taking the yak to drop a bait or two early in the morning. Not up to getting dumped last I did last weekend. It's what to expect when you can fish Saturday's only.


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Surf Rodder said:


> Yep; surf rods, access Road #5 tomorrow morning. Still taking the yak to drop a bait or two early in the morning. Not up to getting dumped last I did last weekend. It's what to expect when you can fish Saturday's only.


Good luck plenty of man in grey suit out there now. Should have some baits out there right now just past 3rd bar. for night soak. Not to Jinx it but no seaweed either!


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

By the time I headed out down the sea wall today around 11am the blue green water was right at the 3rd bar and between the 2nd and 3rd in spots but the water was still rough. Like Artys Only said, the bay did not have good water but the fish were in there.

Good fishing with you today Artys.


----------

